# Sending Undeveloped Film Internationally



## Vautrin (Sep 21, 2014)

So kind of a funny question.

I live in Europe but am moving back to the US and I'm wondering what to do with all my film.

If I put it in the post back to my new address, will anything bad happen?

I've got 100+ rolls that I figure it's worth saving and shooting at some point, but I don't want any bad things to happen in the mail.  I guess they X-ray just about everything these days.  Is my film going to get destroyed if I send it via international mail?


----------



## cgw (Sep 21, 2014)

What ISO?


----------



## Vautrin (Sep 21, 2014)

I've got a mix of film.  B&W.  C-6.  E-6.  B&W Dia.

ISOs from 25 all the way up to 3200


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 21, 2014)

Is there any info. on the post office site?  Seems like I've seen something somewhere about using clear plastic packaging, having it hand inspected, etc. Maybe try AAA's website.


----------



## Vautrin (Sep 21, 2014)

Yeah I just don't know if I trust it.  I'm shipping internationally and god knows how many countries it will go through. 

On the one hand, it would cost me quite a lot of money to buy so much film again, and some just is not available anymore.  (like the B&W dia)

On the other hand, if I ship it, and it ends up completely fogged, I might as well have just tossed it all in the trash.


----------



## limr (Sep 21, 2014)

I would suggest bringing it with you in a carry-on rather than mailing it. In my experience, the hand luggage x-ray scanners didn't affect my film, but the fastest film I had was Tri-X 400. Anything 800 and over might fog. So keep the fast films separate in a clear plastic bag and ask them to hand inspect them. If you contact the airline/airport ahead of time, they might be more willing to do this. Otherwise, if you get a surly security person or if it's very busy, they might not do it.

I don't know if they are made anymore, but I remember lead-lined canisters or bags that might be used if you want to mail the lower speed films, and then they would be protected. 

Ah, did a little checking and something like this might be an option: Domke  Film Guard Bag, Large 711-15B B&H Photo Video

You can also I believe ask for the package to be labeled as film. I don't know about the national mail systems, but an independent international shipping company might have options for that. I would contact both the postal service and companies like UPS International to see if they have special arrangements.


----------



## Vautrin (Sep 28, 2014)

Yeah taking the film as a carry on isn't an option.  It's been my experience that it's next to impossible to get people to hand inspect the film these days, also, the lead bags don't really work.  I tried those once, and they just turned up the X Ray machine until it could actually see through.

I just rolled the dice and shipped it.  I'll let you guys know what the outcome is.


----------



## limr (Sep 28, 2014)

Keep us updated!


----------



## minicoop1985 (Sep 28, 2014)

I have an old film protection bag that's lined with lead. Maybe something like that for air travel might be a good call?


----------



## compur (Sep 30, 2014)

To my knowledge the USPS does not x-ray mail. I doubt any other postal service does either.

I used to work for the USPS and the cost x-raying all mail would be unbelievably enormous and a waste of time. Who is going to monitor these x-rays of billions of pieces of mail?

I don't know where people get this idea that they x-ray the mail. From George Orwell? 

Have you ever seen a warning sign in a post office about x-rays damaging photo sensitive materials? I haven't.


----------

